# Card points posted on Sunday?



## guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Card points usually post on the 4th day of the month. Is this true for Sundays as well?


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mine posted on December 25, a holiday.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2015)

Card points post on the same day every month - no matter if it's a weekday, Weekend or holiday.


----------

